
When a WordPress Plugin Goes Bad - ebarock
https://blog.sucuri.net/2016/03/when-wordpress-plugin-goes-bad.html
======
brianjking
Wow, excellent write-up. Appreciate the in-depth analysis. Google scans play
store apps for security issues and misses them often, it's no surprise that
the WP Plugin directory also does.

